
120+ people wrote a book at the same time - shawndumas
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cUjZ_7rlAmKRDVB6GXId73h_eUdXGKdjtSff0svbaz0/preview
======
hankejh
I'm surprised this hasn't gained more HN traction love -- check this shit out
-- avseminal, timely example of crowdsourcing on a large scale (hello, 120
writers) executed in short order.

